# Help finding an AFSL credited writer



## Artoosh (29 October 2013)

Hi Everyone.

I've been a long time lurker however recently I have been asked to find someone who holds an Australian Financial Services License to write a few articles on behalf of my client. As you can imagine finding someone who holds this and is willing to write some articles is not an easy task. Hence why I decided to join.

Essentially what I am looking for is someone to write a few share trading/stock market articles on behalf of my client. The articles would range between 350 - 400 words and would be used for outreach. 

We are willing to pay good money to anyone who can provide us with this service, so if you hold an Australian Financial Services License, or know someone that does that could help me you please don't hesitate to inbox me details.

Thank you.


----------



## tech/a (29 October 2013)

Nick Radge.
I'm sure he will help.

nick at thechartist dot com dot au


----------



## Artoosh (29 October 2013)

tech/a said:


> Nick Radge.
> I'm sure he will help.
> 
> nick at thechartist dot com dot au




Thanks for the contact! I'll send him an email now.

This is really doing my head in, so I really appreciate the help.


----------

